# What is your favourite quote?



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm not really into quotes but "do one thing everyday that scares you" has stuck with me.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

«sentir que es un soplo la vida
que 20 años no es nada
que febril la mirada
errante en la sombras te busca y te nombra» 
- Morente


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

"After the first glass, you see things as you wish they were. After 
the second, you see things as they are not. Finally you see things 
as they really are, and that is the most horrible thing in the 
world."

Wilde is definitely at the head of the table at my fictional dinner party.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> Wilde is definitely at the head of the table at my fictional dinner party.


Oh, yes.

"If you pretend to be good, the world takes you very seriously. If you pretend to be bad, it doesn't. Such is the astounding stupidity of optimism."

"I am so clever that sometimes I don't understand a single word of what I am saying."

"The books that the world calls immoral are books that show the world its own shame."

"Most people are other people. Their thoughts are someone else's opinions, their lives a mimicry, their passions a quotation."

"Quotation is a serviceable substitute for wit."


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I submitted this for my senior quote that will appear in the yearbook next to my name: 

"You cannot dream yourself into a character, you must hammer and forge yourself one." -James Froude.

Another one that I always remember is "Always be a first-rate version of yourself, instead of a second-rate version of somebody else." -Judy Garland.

That quote helped me cope with being the weirdo I am, and specifically reminds me that role models are good, but it's better to be myself than trying to imitate other people's styles.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I dont have one.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

"Fak u  " - Octal


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

'to be or not to be'


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

"Fak sneeuw en ijs" - M


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

B l o s s o m said:


>


Beautiful. True that


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I've got a few.

"You can't convince a believer of anything; for their belief is not based on evidence, it's based on a deep seated need to believe."
-Carl Sagan

"The truth may be puzzling. It may take some work to grapple with. It may be counterintuitive. It may contradict deeply held prejudices. It may not be consonant with what we desperately want to be true. But our preferences do not determine what's true."
-Carl Sagan

"I would love to believe that when I die I will live again, that some thinking, feeling, remembering part of me will continue. But much as I want to believe that, and despite the ancient and worldwide cultural traditions that assert an afterlife, I know of nothing to suggest that it is more than wishful thinking. The world is so exquisite with so much love and moral depth, that there is no reason to deceive ourselves with pretty stories for which there's little good evidence. Far better it seems to me, in our vulnerability, is to look death in the eye and to be grateful every day for the brief but magnificent opportunity that life provides."
-Carl Sagan


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

And then my first signature: "Humanity ain't all it's cracked up to be, bub!"


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

"Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a _fish_ by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is _stupid_."
-Albert Einstein

"When one door of happiness closes, another opens; but often we look so long at the closed door that we do not see the one, which has been opened for us."
- Helen Keller

"Be the change that you wish to see in the world." 
-Mahatma Gandhi

"Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." 
-Martin Luther King Jr

"I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work." 
-Thomas A.Edison

"Fairy tales are more than true; not because they tell us that dragons exist, but because they tell us that dragons can be beaten." 
- G.K. Chesterton

^^ Just some of my favorite quotes.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

^ I need to try and embrace this quote, but I never learn :/


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

"Learning how to love is the goal and the purpose of spiritual life - not learning how to develop psychic powers, not learning how to bow, chant, do yoga, or even meditate, but learning to love. Love is the truth. Love is the light" -Lama Surya Das​


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

my signatures


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Blossom I love all your quotes.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> Blossom I love all your quotes.


Thanks


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

"What goes up, must come down"


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

The one from my signature. It kinda freaks me out, but I love it nonetheless.


----------



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

"There is a Ghost in every house, & if you can make peace with him he will stay quite"

From the movie: the quite american


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not sure what it means but usually people are extremely impressed when I throw it into a conversation.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

All human beings are born free and equal in dignity and rights. They
are endowed with reason and conscience and should act toward one
another in a spirit of brotherhood.
-Article 1, UN's Universal Declaration of Human Rights, 12/10/1948


----------



## IluvChristopherMaloney (Jan 13, 2013)

I actually have loads, too many to put here so I'll put the latest I've seen that I really like:


----------



## IluvChristopherMaloney (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## IluvChristopherMaloney (Jan 13, 2013)

And this:


----------



## IluvChristopherMaloney (Jan 13, 2013)

I meant this one:










I haven't got the hang of this :/


----------



## tario (Dec 17, 2012)

Not really a big fan of myself, because I never take knowledge from them or apply them to real life. But some of them are nice. I like this one

Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able?
Then he is not omnipotent.
Is he able, but not willing?
Then he is malevolent.
Is he both able and willing?
Then whence cometh evil?
Is he neither able nor willing?
Then why call him God?
-Epicurus


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

"Do you know how a falcon is trained, my dear? Her eyes are sewn shut. Blinded temporarily, she suffers the whims of her God patiently, until her will is submerged and she learns to serve - as your God taught and blinded you with crosses. "


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------

